# Kicks in town, Able & Nooks OPEN



## R3i (Mar 29, 2020)

Kicks in town, Able & Nooks OPEN

>>Whatever eggs & wood that’s on ground is yours

*Donations of 1 or more IRON or BAMBOO SEEDS appreciated *

_Dodo: pm me
> Please don’t delay when u receive your dodo <_

(Don’t pick flowers or run in garden)


----------



## Derpyliciousmiku (Mar 29, 2020)

ill be over in about 5 minutes! ill bring you some iron nuggets!


----------



## rianne (Mar 29, 2020)

I'd love to visit and can bring some iron nuggets as well.


----------



## marcko0412 (Mar 29, 2020)

I’ll come over and bring some iron too


----------



## Derpyliciousmiku (Mar 29, 2020)

let me know when a slot opens up


----------



## jozial (Mar 29, 2020)

hey I'm coming in a sec, Sylph from Serenity, I have some iron for you


----------



## R3i (Mar 29, 2020)

Derpyliciousmiku said:


> let me know when a slot opens up



Open


----------



## mizzsnow (Mar 29, 2020)

Coming over with some iron!


----------



## whitherward (Mar 29, 2020)

Stopping by with some iron!


----------



## Pendant13 (Mar 29, 2020)

Ill stop by with some iron, just let me know when a slots open!


----------



## R3i (Mar 30, 2020)

Pendant13 said:


> Ill stop by with some iron, just let me know when a slots open!


Open

- - - Post Merge - - -



Derpyliciousmiku said:


> let me know when a slot opens up



Open


----------



## leohyrule (Mar 30, 2020)

On my way!


----------



## Maiana (Mar 30, 2020)

I would love to visit! I am Maiana from Pok'omokko~ I'll bring iron as well :>


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Mar 30, 2020)

I would be interested in stopping by! I can bring over some iron


----------



## R3i (Mar 31, 2020)

Kick it


----------



## R3i (Apr 9, 2020)

Kick the can


----------



## amyahh (Apr 9, 2020)

hiya! could I come over & bring over some bamboo shoots ?


----------



## R3i (Apr 9, 2020)

Last call


----------

